
Backbone → React: it’s a people problem after all - kungfudoi
https://swizec.com/blog/backbone-%E2%86%92-react-its-a-people-problem-after-all-%F0%9F%98%91/swizec/7049
======
bikamonki
I honestly don't see the difference, at least not on your example. What do you
mean by: _You’d have to replay all user interaction on every re-render_

~~~
atoko
Reads like he was modifying the DOM directly, instead of changing state in
response to an event

